# Craigslist Ads



## UnitedFieldInspections

I have been noticing a large increase in my area for the past 3-6 months on Craigslist.I could be wrong but i thing the well is running dry,Or people are tired of the bs.Not to mention Changing the titles to "Handyman","Field Tec","Maintenance" etc


----------



## P3+

Perfect spot for this.....I often "inquire" on CL ads to see what the pulse or heartbeat is out there. Check this horsecrap out.....

Here is what Taylor and Son Services offers to the contractor.
We work for MCS, LPS, Five Brothers, Alti Source, AFAS, NFR, M&M Mortgage, and Safeguard. We run a decent amount of volume in the state.
We take care of all bidding, photo uploading, invoicing etc. All the sub has to do is the work in the field. We use Pruvan (phone app) where the photos come directly to our offices computers. Most of the work will be LPS, MCS, and Safeguard.
We have 75 + contractors for reference if needed
We have a home makeover showroom here in Wylie Texas where we sell carpet, cabinets, and countertops. Taylor and Son has several different revenues of income – so the contractor should never be worried about not receiving payment.
We pay 2 weeks after the work has been completed - direct deposit.
Please sign and return the following items:
Background check authorization form
W9
Direct Deposit form
Vendor Contract

I also attached the client pricing. All clients take a 25% discount then we run a 60(sub) – 40 split. 


Sam Taylor
Taylor & Son Services
109 N. Jackson,
Wylie, TX
469.666.8600

www.taylorandsondfw.com


----------



## Wannabe

Good grief. That's a small 55% discount. Crooks.


----------



## Ohnojim

*Answer them all, check out their*

licensing. If you can get signed on without giving out your bank info , get signed on learn their clients, and property list. Now you have a few tools to effect the outcome. I will make SG fail in my area, if i have to do it myself. I have yet to find a national licensed in my state. There are also tons of contractors working for them, with registered LLC's and No contractor license in my state. I check everyone. Even the companies I consider good solid companies, no license to operate in my state, however a few of them would be capitalized enough to be exempt, but many of them are not. I better get another hobby.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections

I am the only licensed guy in my county but every time all the nationals call me like safeguard they say we don't require a license. I tell them I know you don't but the county does.all of these jerkoff are illegal with no insurance.i send them the copy of the county law book on contracting and I get nothing back.I lost a basement rehab filled with mold to a unlicensed company out of long island they underbid and did it on a Saturday.i seriously am considering turning them all in when I see them.I have already contacted my state senator months ago about the unlicensed preservation issue and still nothing.The county consumer protection locks guys up all the time


----------



## MNP&P

*Local CL ad*

I found the following ad this evening on Craigslist. About sums it up!

Property Preservation

Looks like another nationwide property preservation company is looking to screw someone ALL of these companies are a scam. I am doing my part as an American and trying to stop these people from screwing guys who are trying to make a living. You will be screwed....I am sorry....you were warned.

compensation: no pay


----------



## Ohnojim

*Since Safeguard took over FNMA, every week there is a new*

order mill trying to sub out the same work. Some of them are beginning to disguise their ads here also, sometimes giving their name sometimes changing the wording. It really is bizarre to watch.


----------



## Wannabe

United,

I would turn them in. Demo permits? Licensed contractor?

Here the REALTORS have HAD ENOUGH of subpar work. These contractors are so brainwashed or ignorant that they truly do not understand the Realtors have the Final say so on quality inspections. Last week I was with a Realtor that got a phone call from a Pi**ed off contractor yelling about the work hasn't been "signed off" as being done: 2 hot Water heater replacements, 1 entire roof replacement, 1 Breaker panel replacement. Realtors reply was simple and to the point "just as soon as the Permits from the LICENSED CONTRACTOR" is supplied I will sign off and you will be paid" No permits were pulled and verified by the City Building Dept. 

Realtors are figuring it out that they are not immune to liability on a job.


----------



## REOdIVA

P3+ said:


> Perfect spot for this.....I often "inquire" on CL ads to see what the pulse or heartbeat is out there. Check this horsecrap out.....
> 
> Here is what Taylor and Son Services offers to the contractor.
> We work for MCS, LPS, Five Brothers, Alti Source, AFAS, NFR, M&M Mortgage, and Safeguard. We run a decent amount of volume in the state.
> We take care of all bidding, photo uploading, invoicing etc. All the sub has to do is the work in the field. We use Pruvan (phone app) where the photos come directly to our offices computers. Most of the work will be LPS, MCS, and Safeguard.
> We have 75 + contractors for reference if needed
> We have a home makeover showroom here in Wylie Texas where we sell carpet, cabinets, and countertops. Taylor and Son has several different revenues of income – so the contractor should never be worried about not receiving payment.
> We pay 2 weeks after the work has been completed - direct deposit.
> Please sign and return the following items:
> Background check authorization form
> W9
> Direct Deposit form
> Vendor Contract
> 
> I also attached the client pricing. All clients take a 25% discount then we run a 60(sub) – 40 split.
> 
> 
> Sam Taylor
> Taylor & Son Services
> 109 N. Jackson,
> Wylie, TX
> 469.666.8600
> 
> www.taylorandsondfw.com



Post their price list - friend of mind said they pay $15.00 per cubic yard


----------



## BRADSConst

Wannabe said:


> Here the REALTORS have HAD ENOUGH of subpar work.


 I talked with one of my brokers last week. He's going over every Rehab with a fine tooth comb and kicking crap back. Green way, at least I think that is who he said it was, sent a contractor to replace a tile floor. They replaced it with sheet vinyl that had a tile pattern. :icon_rolleyes: Someone isn't getting paid or will be ripping that floor out to put ceramic in it.:lol::lol:

I kicked a drywall job back and told him the numbers were too low for me to a good job. Within 24 hours, another $1070 showed up. :thumbup:


----------



## Wannabe

BRADSConst said:


> I talked with one of my brokers last week. He's going over every Rehab with a fine tooth comb and kicking crap back. Green way, at least I think that is who he said it was, sent a contractor to replace a tile floor. They replaced it with sheet vinyl that had a tile pattern. :icon_rolleyes: Someone isn't getting paid or will be ripping that floor out to put ceramic in it.:lol::lol:
> 
> I kicked a drywall job back and told him the numbers were too low for me to a good job. Within 24 hours, another $1070 showed up. :thumbup:


Exactly Brad,

It's to bad but on ceramic floors a Realtor does NOT have to use a P&P vendor or a SAMS Vendor but one of their choice. Carpets are on the Mohawk National account along with vinyl.


----------



## Cleanupman

*This is describing and employee*



P3+ said:


> Perfect spot for this.....I often "inquire" on CL ads to see what the pulse or heartbeat is out there. Check this horsecrap out.....
> 
> Here is what Taylor and Son Services offers to the contractor.
> We work for MCS, LPS, Five Brothers, Alti Source, AFAS, NFR, M&M Mortgage, and Safeguard. We run a decent amount of volume in the state.
> We take care of all bidding, photo uploading, invoicing etc. All the sub has to do is the work in the field. We use Pruvan (phone app) where the photos come directly to our offices computers. Most of the work will be LPS, MCS, and Safeguard.
> We have 75 + contractors for reference if needed
> We have a home makeover showroom here in Wylie Texas where we sell carpet, cabinets, and countertops. Taylor and Son has several different revenues of income – so the contractor should never be worried about not receiving payment.
> We pay 2 weeks after the work has been completed - direct deposit.
> Please sign and return the following items:
> Background check authorization form
> W9
> Direct Deposit form
> Vendor Contract
> 
> I also attached the client pricing. All clients take a 25% discount then we run a 60(sub) – 40 split.
> 
> 
> Sam Taylor
> Taylor & Son Services
> 109 N. Jackson,
> Wylie, TX
> 469.666.8600
> 
> www.taylorandsondfw.com



Go to work for them...just looking at this ad you ARE an employee with these guys....

I also respond from anonymous emails...for obvious reasons...but I always try to find out who they are and what they are hocking...it is never a bad idea to know what is going on in your own back yard.

Labor seriusly needs to come togeteher this year...


----------



## Mike Litoris

REOdIVA said:


> Post their price list - friend of mind said they pay $15.00 per cubic yard


That's correct. I had them send it to me yesterday. I laughed then deleted the email.


----------



## cover2

Mike Litoris said:


> That's correct. I had them send it to me yesterday. I laughed then deleted the email.


Great name:lol::lol::lol: Mike Hunt here


----------



## All Island Handy

cover2 said:


> Great name:lol::lol::lol: Mike Hunt here


...........:whistling2:


----------



## Redrebel1090

You left out how you don't pay your contractors either. This company will screw you as much as they can Sam Taylor and his company are the worst!


----------

